# What program can cut this AI file?



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

I have this AI file I want to cut using my CNC router:
http://www.engadget.com/videos/xbox-360-laptop.ai

Wondering what program can I insert this into to easily output g-code and draw tool paths? Will mach 3 do it?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

.ai is the extension for native Adobe Illustrator files. If you don't have Illustrator you can download Inkscape the comparable open source version which will open it and can save as many different file types including dxf. From there you can import into any CAD program.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI woox

Adobe Reader will also read the file, see below, then inside of AR you can copy and paste anything you see on the screen with the built in tool .. 

Also you may want to check out the free eMachine Shop program,great free program.. 

http://www.emachineshop.com/

the last picture is from eMachine shop

.........



woox said:


> I have this AI file I want to cut using my CNC router:
> http://www.engadget.com/videos/xbox-360-laptop.ai
> 
> Wondering what program can I insert this into to easily output g-code and draw tool paths? Will mach 3 do it?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI woox
> 
> Adobe Reader will also read the file, see below, then inside of AR you can copy and paste anything you see on the screen with the built in tool ..
> 
> ...


So I should convert my AI file to dxf via INSCAPE and draw my toolpath and gcode via emachineshop?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

*bump*?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

You can convert the AI file in Inkscape but I don't think emachineshop will output the tool paths. If I understand correctly, that software is proprietary and intended for rendering in 3D and getting parts made. Do you have software now that can do your gcode or is that what you are after?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Charles M said:


> You can convert the AI file in Inkscape but I don't think emachineshop will output the tool paths. If I understand correctly, that software is proprietary and intended for rendering in 3D and getting parts made. Do you have software now that can do your gcode or is that what you are after?


Yeah basically I want to output that AI file to gcode and future ones as well. I understand I need to use inscape to convert that AI but what software can output the gcode for it in a simple fashion? Its all 2d cutting.


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Any help?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

CNC router software is not my forte so I can't provide any guidance there. As far as I know it tends to be pretty expensive. Didn't you get anything with your router?


----------



## calgrdnr (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is program that can do it . I have Vectric products all are great that I own . The support fantastic 

vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/cut2D/c2d_index.htm

I am a newbe here can't post link ....


----------

